
Msn.com forces content to be opened in Microsoft Edge - krambs
http://www.msn.com/en-us/entertainment/celebritynews/celeb-head-from-shots-before-they-were-famous/ar-AAk0rao
======
monocasa
Wow, they're really asking for another anti-trust case.

